# Painting under cover when it's raining



## BrushPro (Nov 15, 2018)

Hey guys, just your thoughts on this subject. Say you are doing a front door or any exterior painting under an over hang or deck etc. Is this practice fine using paints like weather one at Cloverdale ( Canadian paint store) or a100, or stains? The rain isn't physically hitting these areas at all, I just want to know possible problems or failures in the making.
Cheers


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

If you can gaurantee it wont get wet, go for it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

But be aware that temperature and dew could _possibly_ play a part.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

It's a gamble, but if you don't mind gambling I'd go for it.


Consider the variables, and decide. There's times when things have to get done. For me, that season ended a few months ago.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Roll the dice, baby!
As the Stones would say 16 from 7 is 9....


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Have done it tons, especially with the low temp paints. They really are quite forgiving. Like the weather gaurd from dulux or Arborcoat solid stain. Obviously the temperature should not drop below zero or your just asking for trouble. Or if it's gonna be foggy for days on end..


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Have done it tons, especially with the low temp paints. They really are quite forgiving. Like the weather gaurd from dulux or Arborcoat solid stain. Obviously the temperature should not drop below zero or your just asking for trouble. Or if it's gonna be foggy for days on end..


Temp should not drop below zero?:surprise:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Brushman4 said:


> Temp should not drop below zero?:surprise:


He's canadian. he might be talking celcius.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woodco said:


> He's canadian. he might be talking celcius.


I hope so!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Brushman4 said:


> I hope so!


Or 32degs. whatever water freezes at down there. .:vs_smirk:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Or 32degs. whatever water freezes at down there. .:vs_smirk:


Well, it freezes at the same damn temperature as it does in Canada, but since we are Americans, we have to make it difficult by calling the freeze point 32 degrees instead of 0.

Upon further research, it appears, that Daniel Farenheit was both smart and a moron at the same time when he came up with his system... https://www.physlink.com/education/askexperts/ae64.cfm


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I generally never paint any exterior surfaces when the rain or humidity is out of control. If its cold or humidI use a forced air propane heater to warm the surface and dry the coating.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

If it's raining, yeah, I get back under the covers.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Fman said:


> If it's raining, yeah, I get back under the covers.


Some told me I did most of my best work under the covers.:biggrin:


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> Some told me I did most of my best work under the covers.:biggrin:


"We do our best work in the dark!" Wish I had a dollar for every time we said that when asked why we were working on jobs with no electricity. Much to our chagrin though, the punch list was always done with the lights on.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Fman said:


> "We do our best work in the dark!" Wish I had a dollar for every time we said that when asked why we were working on jobs with no electricity. Much to our chagrin though, the punch list was always done with the lights on.


Been there, done that! We had this one developer that we did all the new build-outs on two very large office parks that never seemed to have the light fixtures available until the last part of the job. The sparky's would string a bunch of temps up, which was not ideal, but better than nothing. The super for the developer always said do the best you can and when it's fully lit we'll sign for any and all extras, and they always did.


----------

